

XtraFinder – a better Mac Finder - rayshan
https://www.trankynam.com/xtrafinder/

======
dev-da0
I use TotalFinder and EasySIMBL with ColorfulSidebar, so this looks to be a
possible free alternative with most of the same useful features. 10.11 will
probably break EasySIMBL and TotalFinder, so it's curious to see how Finder
alternatives make their way forward.

